# Fishin' and Ribs (lots of pics)



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

A couple of buddies and I decided to make it a long day by with wading the early morning flood tide and ending with trout fishing the docklights. We had lots to do in between which made it a memorable day.

We started on the flats looking for tails












Dave was first to hookup on a strong fish












It was a fat 13 spot redfish












Then we headed back to the dock to continue with the rest of the day












The first order was to catch some bait












Which was fat and plentiful












Then we got down to business with fish, beer and football.












Out for a quick late afternoon fishing trip












And finally, the reward for a hard day's fishing











We finished the evening at 11pm after catching a few nice trout under the dock lights. It was a marathon fishing day, but one we'll talk about for a long time.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome Report! A Great Place to fish! I'm hungry by looking at the cookout BBQ!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmm, doesn't look like you had enough food or beer and until I saw the shrimp picture I thought you we're netting sea gulls for bait. 

just messin with ya, looks like a hoot for sure and I think the Jaguars won in overtime too, ya all add a long day.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

That was a great report! Love the action shots and the commentary. You guys know how to do it right! Nothing wrong with netting a few seagulls either.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like a fun day.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a nice red on fly! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Love those grass flat pictures of yours. Interesting shot towing the kayak too. ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats my idea of a perfect day there. when you doin it again. i'll drive up from titusville and bring food and plenty of beer! good report.


----------



## johnson80 (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds like a fun day ive allways wanted to fish some shallow grass flats in jacksonville and dont take this the wrong way but you think you could point me in the right direction for some spots?


----------

